# Nice Rack Canada



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I could go for a board similar to this one









http://nicerackcanada.com/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

While neatly laid out, it looks wayyyy too complex for 13-14 pedals. I have that many, use 2 DCBricks and a noise gate and I'm fine. A little messier, but fine.

Also, I change my board too often to want to deal with that much complexity - can you imagine changing out even just 1 pedal? It's fine for someone with no GAS or a touring pro who never changes their rig, but not a schlub like me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> While neatly laid out, it looks wayyyy too complex for 13-14 pedals. I have that many, use 2 DCBricks and a noise gate and I'm fine. A little messier, but fine.
> 
> Also, I change my board too often to want to deal with that much complexity - can you imagine changing out even just 1 pedal? It's fine for someone with no GAS or a touring pro who never changes their rig, but not a schlub like me.


Oh ya, for the common hack it's too much, and costly. Pretty sure he is building specifically for the pro player. Some of his touring racks are wild. He just duplicated (exactly) Alex Lifeson's rig for some dude. Amps, guitars and all. I am not even going to inquire as to the cost.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

From everything that I've seen online, they do some really neat work. They also did Annie Clark's setup from St. Vincent - it's noteworthy to me because of her amazing playing and tone. A true modern day guitar hero if you ask me.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

How did you get a photo of my pedalboard?


GuitarsCanada said:


> I could go for a board similar to this one
> 
> View attachment 5023
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Must sound like crap, I don't see a Klon!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Annie Clark's board makes sense to me, but that other one??? What are all those doo-dads across the top that aren't PP2s? Doesn't look like MIDI to me, they can't all be buffers, they're not remote switching stuff, cuz everything seems to be on the board. Who knows?!?!

But yeah, I've seen the Nice Rack stuff a few times. Super high-quality builds if you're looking for pro-level stuff.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! What a job to figure that out and wire it up! Pretty awesome, I would never figure it out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those would seem to be boxes that permit some form of remote switching. You will note that all those boxes have patch cords plugged into them that go to the pedals.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Those would seem to be boxes that permit some form of remote switching. You will note that all those boxes have patch cords plugged into them that go to the pedals.


I thought that too, but dismissed it because the board seems laid-out to be used as a live rig at your feet. Why make something that big and lay it out like that if you're going to remotely-switch?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

it is remotely switched.

the board in the OP is offstage

this board is onstage with him


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the explanation. My head is spinning.:sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Synthetica? I wonder if this is Jimmy Shaw's board from Metric?



blam said:


> it is remotely switched.
> 
> the board in the OP is offstage
> 
> this board is onstage with him


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> it is remotely switched.
> 
> the board in the OP is offstage
> 
> this board is onstage with him


thanks for looking that up!

It's still weird to see a separate board for the remote pedals. Normally they're shoved into rack drawers. I guess I should actually go and look to see whose board this is now


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

TWRC said:


> Synthetica? I wonder if this is Jimmy Shaw's board from Metric?


yes it is.


----------

